

Why your first hire should be a designer and not a developer - calbucci
http://blog.calbucci.com/2012/04/why-your-first-hire-should-be-designer.html

======
ankurdhama
It is unfortunate that we have designers and developers as separate people.
Hire someone who is good at both i.e probably a hacker. Yeah... but this
species is very hard to find :)

------
tokenadult
True only if the "designer" knows about usability.

